

Coda Slider Effect using JQuery - bdfh42
http://jqueryfordesigners.com/coda-slider-effect/

======
bdfh42
Here is a link to the demo page in case you wnat to see why this is cool.
<http://jqueryfordesigners.com/demo/coda-slider.html>

------
ScottWhigham
Very cool. Anyone here able to comment on the SEO aspects of using such a
strategy?

~~~
rms
It's not as good as something simpler from a pure SEO perspective, but one
thing about Google in its current state is that traditional SEO like meta tags
and easily indexable content matters less and less as Google gets better and
better at indexing the web -- if you have the best content for certain
keywords, even if it is tied up in flash, they will find it eventually.

------
thomasfl
Very slick javascript user interface.

